# Kindle Watch! -- New Oasis



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We're 10 days from release day, so I figured it was about time to start this thread. 

If you wish, let everyone know if you ordered one (when), which you ordered, and when you expect it to be delivered. You may also share whether or not you're a Prime customer or if you paid for quicker shipping. I'll start.

Ordered on the day it was announced, October 11
8GB, WiFi only, Special offers
No cover ordered
Delivery expected on release day, October 31
I am a Prime customer, used 'standard' 2 day shipping -- didn't pay for faster.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Ordered on the day it was announced, October 11
32GB,4G, No Special offers
2 covers ordered
Delivery expected on release day, October 31
I am a Prime customer, used 'standard' 2 day shipping -- didn't pay for faster.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Ordered Oct 14th
32GB, WiFi, No Special Offers (ordered 32GB to get faster delivery)
Blue Cloth Cover
Expected Delivery: Oct 31
Prime, standard delivery


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I ordered a day after the announcement, so on the 12th October. 

8GB, wifi, with special offers, no cover. 
Delivery with prime 2 day was November 6th, so I paid for 1 day to get it on the 3rd. 
Otherwise I would have to wait all weekend as the 6th is a Monday and the 3rd a Friday.


----------



## Smiley3445 (Apr 5, 2016)

Ordered October 11th 
8GB, WiFi only, Special Offers
No Cover
Expected Delivery: October 31st 
Prime, standard delivery


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I ordered a day after the announcement, so on the 12th October.
> 
> 8GB, wifi, with special offers, no cover.
> Delivery with prime 2 day was November 6th, so I paid for 1 day to get it on the 3rd.
> Otherwise I would have to wait all weekend as the 6th is a Monday and the 3rd a Friday.


Clever!

I actually never even thought about paying for extra, which is fine since I'm getting it on the 31st anyway. But now I'm wondering: if I did pay extra, would I get it sooner? That actually happened to me with the k3/keyboard: I paid for 1 day shipping and got it a day BEFORE the day it was officially released. But, I couldn't be sure that would happen again, and I also recall people paying for faster shipping and getting it the same day as the people who didn't pay for faster. (If requested, Amazon did refund those extra shipping charges). Anyway, release day is good for me -- I'm not going to change it at this point.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

It being on a weekend is the only reason I paid for the 1 day. Otherwise it would just be one day difference at most. But that weekend would feel really long. I've been there before.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> It being on a weekend is the only reason I paid for the 1 day. Otherwise it would just be one day difference at most. But that weekend would feel really long. I've been there before.


I get it!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Ordered: Oct 21st
32GB, WiFi, Special Offers (ordered 32GB to get faster delivery)
No cover ordered
Expected Delivery: Nov. 6
$3.99, 1 Day delivery


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Ordered Oct 13 (not sure how I missed the announcement, but I did!)
Wi-fi only, special offers, 8 GB
No cover (not sure how I'm going to live without my Oberon sleeves I've used for all my other Kindles)
Delivery date Nov 6th, which works for me....I'll be on vacation on release day anyway.  I'm Prime, but didn't pay for early shipment.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I ordered the day it was announced.  32 GB, WiFi only with special offers and the merlot cover.  Should arrive 10/31 standard 2 day prime shipping.


----------



## chele162 (Apr 23, 2009)

Ordered October 11th
Ordered 32gb, wifi+3g, no offers for myself and 8gb, wifi, offers for my mom
Merlot leather cover for myself and tan cover for my mom.
Delivery date is October 31st for everything, prime standard shipping. I'm counting down the days!


----------



## Pugs23 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ordered oct 11
32GB, WiFi only, no special offers, 
Prime 2 day delivery
Should be here oct 31

Oh also ordered merlot cover


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Ordered Oct. 16
8GB, WiFi only, special offers
Del. Date Nov. 14
Prime standard shipping
No cover, but the Indigo one is in my cart.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't wait to hear the reports of those that get theirs on the 31st. Mostly I need to know about the cover, so I know which one to get. I need to know first if the leather covers are smooth like the current Oasis merlot, or soft suede or fuzzy like the walnut. The photos look much more like some fuzzy leather and I don't want that anymore. But I am not really hip on the colors of the fabric one. Don't like either of those. So I need the feedback. Which is handy since I then have a couple of days to decide and order the cover, before my Oasis gets here.


----------



## GSDlady (May 9, 2016)

Ordered Oct 11
8GB, wifi only, without special offers
Merlot cover
prime shipping with delivery Oct 31.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pugs23 said:


> Ordered oct 11
> 32GB, WiFi only, no special offers,
> Prime 2 day delivery
> Should be here oct 31
> ...


Welcome to Kboards, Pugs . . . . and welcome to Kindle Watch. 



Atunah said:


> I can't wait to hear the reports of those that get theirs on the 31st. Mostly I need to know about the cover, so I know which one to get. I need to know first if the leather covers are smooth like the current Oasis merlot, or soft suede or fuzzy like the walnut. The photos look much more like some fuzzy leather and I don't want that anymore. But I am not really hip on the colors of the fabric one. Don't like either of those. So I need the feedback. Which is handy since I then have a couple of days to decide and order the cover, before my Oasis gets here.


I wasn't keen on the colors of either fabric or leather . . . . and am still hoping, as they no longer actually have batteries, that third parties will make something. Probably won't see anything until after the end of the month, though, because those vendors have to get their hands on one as well!


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I traded in my Oasis and got back $120 so I ordered yesterday 10/20.
32GB 3G no special offers
Expected date 11/15
I think I'm going to order the merlot cover. I was going to hold off for a cheaper cover but I looked at what was available for the small Oasis and none of them showed the backing of the device. I plan on skinning her and want to be able to see the design on the back as well.


----------



## Anastayja (Aug 15, 2017)

Ordered: October 15th
32GB, WiFi and 3G, no special offers
No case but ordered a sleeve off of Etsy which arrived today 
Delivery: November 2nd - paid for one day because I didn't want to wait until the 3rd (Prime customer).


----------



## Sedatedlife (Oct 17, 2017)

Have not ordered yet but very likely will in November when i have the funds unless there are a lot of bad reviews. The new oasis is perfect for me and what i want from a ereader.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ordered on the day it was announced, October 11
8GB, WiFi only, Special offers
Ordered the saddle tan leather cover
Delivery expected on release day, October 31
I am a Prime customer, used 'standard' 2 day shipping -- didn't pay for faster.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I ordered on October 14th from Amazon.com.mx. I had only two options for shipping: free shipping and standard shipping. I'm getting standard shipping for about six dollars. I also ordered the blue cloth cover and it's coming with the Oasis.

Obviously, since I'm in Mexico, I'm not a Prime Member. 

I skipped the original Oasis. I didn't like the idea of the battery pack in the case. I loathed the cutesy Origami case on the Voyage.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

October 11 ordered
8GB, WiFi only, with special offers
Blue cloth cover
2 day shipping (i’m not a Prime member)
Delivery day 10/31


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

crisandria said:


> October 11 ordered
> 8GB, WiFi only, with special offers
> Blue cloth cover
> 2 day shipping (i'm not a Prime member)
> Delivery day 10/31


I ordered a few hours after the announcement, 32gb WiFi/3g, Merlot cover. Delivery date 31 October. I'm in the UK so special offers not a factor. I always go for the optimum model of any Kindle, for peace of mind and because it and reading play such a key role in my life, I prioritise spending on the highest specced version, so I'll never need to worry about space filling up or being able to download wherever there is any kind of Internet access. Looking forward to it hugely. I wasn't a great fan of the original Oasis and sold mine after about a year. I currently use two Voyages. The new Oasis definitely feels like a step up, the larger size and storage are the big draws for me. The faster processor should reap dividends too. I don't really do audiobooks and I'm not too bothered about the waterproofing.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ordered October 11
32GB, WiFi/3G, no special offers
Charcoal fabric cover
Prime 2 day delivery scheduled for October 31



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Ordered Oct. 11th...
8GB/WiFi/Special Offers
Arriving the 31st...
Don't remember what delivery option I chose but I think I did pay extra. Probably was whatever was fastest... not a prime member. 
Saddle Tan cover also supposed to arrive on the 31st... can't wait!!! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

I ordered the 32 gb, with WiFi and 3g no special offers and an indigo case. I ordered on the 24th and originally my confirmation said I would receive the kindle on November 6 but now it says it will arrive on the 32st!  Hooray!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Emmalita said:


> I ordered the 32 gb, with WiFi and 3g no special offers and an indigo case. I ordered on the 24th and originally my confirmation said I would receive the kindle on November 6 but now it says it will arrive on the 32st! Hooray!


Um . . . . . typo?


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Or time traveler.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Ordered on the day it was announced, October 11
32 GB, Wi-Fi + Free Cellular Connectivity 
Kindle Oasis Water-Safe Fabric Standing Cover, Charcoal –9th generation (2017) release 
Delivery expected on release day, October 31
Prime customer, standard 2 day shipping


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Ordered October 11th.
32gb wifi special offers. 
Expected delivery October 31st. 
Prime standard shipping


----------



## rcarbone1214 (Jun 14, 2016)

Ordered mine on October 11th. Got the 32GB, Wi-Fi & 3G, no special offers, charcoal cloth cover. Expected deliver date: 10/31/17....Getting excited!


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

For those with a 10/31 delivery date we’re down to single digits!  Can’t wait!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Lizzarddance said:


> I traded in my Oasis and got back $120 so I ordered yesterday 10/20.
> 32GB 3G no special offers
> Expected date 11/15
> I think I'm going to order the merlot cover. I was going to hold off for a cheaper cover but I looked at what was available for the small Oasis and none of them showed the backing of the device. I plan on skinning her and want to be able to see the design on the back as well.


Lizarddance, could you please send me a link to the page where you apply for a trade-in? Can't seem to find it. Thanks.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Here you go:
https://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Trade-In/b?ie=UTF8&node=9187220011


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Um . . . . . typo?


Yep! Oops! the 31st! even better than the 32nd!


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

32gb. wifi and 4g no special offers,  Nov 24,  Merlot case  Oct 31 ??


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

quadtronix said:


> Ordered Oct. 11th...
> 8GB/WiFi/Special Offers
> Arriving the 31st...
> Don't remember what delivery option I chose but I think I did pay extra. Probably was whatever was fastest... not a prime member.
> ...


I was just looking at my order and it says it was 2 day shipping... "expected to ship on the 27th and arrive on the 31st"...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Ordered October 11th
32GB/WiFi plus cellular/no special offers/no cover
Prime release day shipping so it should arrive on the 31st unless they decide to hold back the cellular models like they did last time

I did not order a cover at this time since I don't care for Amazon's origami style covers.
I am excited, but we will be out of town on release day and I don't know if I want to mess with shipping it somewhere else...


----------



## GSDlady (May 9, 2016)

quadtronix said:


> I was just looking at my order and it says it was 2 day shipping... "expected to ship on the 27th and arrive on the 31st"...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Mine says the same thing. I hope that means we get it early.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

GSDlady said:


> Mine says the same thing. I hope that means we get it early.


Don't want to burst your bubble, but that's unlikely as the official release day IS the 31st. 

That said, when I ordered the K3/Keyboard kindle -- which had a much longer lead time; the announcement was a good two months or more ahead of the release date -- I paid extra (prime member) for one day shipping and actually got it the day before.  Two day shipping is standard for Prime orders, though.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ordered October 13th, very early AM
8GB Wi-Fi only
Charcoal fabric cover
Delivery Date November 6  (10/31 for cover)
Prime-2-day shipping


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

6 Days


that is all.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

quadtronix said:


> I was just looking at my order and it says it was 2 day shipping... "expected to ship on the 27th and arrive on the 31st"...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's two business days. Saturday and Sunday don't count.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

When I was a kid (a really long time ago), I used to get excited about Christmas. Not the religious part (that would be too mature), but the presents part. Really hard to go to sleep on Christmas Eve sometimes, in anticipation of what would be there in the morning. Thanks, Amazon, for rekindling those memories. Now hurry up and start shipping !!!


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

patrickt said:


> It's two business days. Saturday and Sunday don't count.


Yeah, I figured that...

interestingly I don't think same day shipping was an option. I'm sure I would have picked that if it had been. Lol... I guess it doesn't matter though since it would still be coming on the 31st most likely... just thought it was interesting.

Halloween can't get here soon enough this year! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

kschles said:


> When I was a kid (a really long time ago), I used to get excited about Christmas. Not the religious part (that would be too mature), but the presents part. Really hard to go to sleep on Christmas Eve sometimes, in anticipation of what would be there in the morning. Thanks, Amazon, for *rekindling* those memories. Now hurry up and start shipping !!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

quadtronix said:


> Yeah, I figured that...
> 
> interestingly I don't think same day shipping was an option. I'm sure I would have picked that if it had been. Lol... I guess it doesn't matter though since it would still be coming on the 31st most likely... just thought it was interesting.
> 
> ...


For prime members, 1 day shipping is an option -- but you pay an extra $4 or so . . . . and in this case, I don't think it would have changed anything. Some who have delivery dates later than the 31st did choose it to get it a day sooner. But, as it's _released_ on the 31st, I don't think you'd get it any earlier if you HAD paid for 1 day delivery.

I shared before that it did happen that way for me once, BUT it's also happened that people paid for 1 day and got it the same as those who didn't. The only good news there is, if they asked, Amazon refunded the extra fee.


----------



## GSDlady (May 9, 2016)

patrickt said:


> It's two business days. Saturday and Sunday don't count.


Maybe in this case, but I've had Sat and Sun deliveries from Amazon with Prime 2 day shipping.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Ships tomorrow!


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

kschles said:


> When I was a kid (a really long time ago), I used to get excited about Christmas. Not the religious part (that would be too mature), but the presents part. Really hard to go to sleep on Christmas Eve sometimes, in anticipation of what would be there in the morning. Thanks, Amazon, for rekindling those memories. Now hurry up and start shipping !!!


I never cared much for Christmas but when I sent in a quarter and two box tops to get a Sky King ring, the next morning would see me sitting on the step waiting for the mailman. He'd come down the street saying, "I've told you and told you, it won't be here for six weeks." He was right and I still sat on the porch most days waiting for him.

Nothing has changed except now I sit on the computer checking the tracking for UPS.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, I'm finally on Kindle Watch - kind of. After whining in the trade-in thread last night because I hadn't heard from Amazon about my Voyage trade-in, I got the message from Amazon today. So....

I used the Apple credit and ordered a merlot cover a while ago for fear merlot would go on back order the way it did with Oasis 1.

Just a few minutes ago, I ordered the 8 gig Oasis with special offers and didn't even get a potential delivery date. Don't know why I did that. I always get them with special offers to save the $20 then promptly decide I can't stand it and get the s.o. removed. Who am I fooling? Me?

I don't have Prime and just check for free delivery, which is the slowest way. Not only that, I've noticed lately they hold the order and don't ship it for a week or so because it used to be ordering that way got delivery pretty darn quick. The reason I dumped Prime after one year was several times I ordered something that supposedly was Prime and it took a week to 10 days to arrive. When I know delivery will be slow, I can be patient, but when I'm paying for fast and it doesn't happen I get antsy.

Anyway, I'm sure I''ll have it by Christmas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For the longest time, my order said 'expected to ship October 27'. So of course I checked it multiple times yesterday. The green bar got longer but, really, no change.

This morning it says 'shipping soon'. I guess that's progress!


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine has changed from shipping 10/27 to shipping soon, as well.  But it’s makjng some progress on the Your Devices page, yesterday it had 23 for the pic and type was dummy, today it has a pic of the new Oasis and type is Kindle Oasis (9th generation).  But still no serial number.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Order status has changed in last 30 minutes.  Now says shipped 10/27, yesterday!


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I just checked my order status and it still says shipping soon.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I couldn't decide on the 3G vs Wi-Fi so after going back and forth (3G) I now have a delivery date of November 24th. That's ok since maybe by then there will be more cover choices and hopefully Decal Girl.


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

Mine still says preordered but still shows delivery on the 10/31. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sedatedlife (Oct 17, 2017)

Looking forward to some honest reviews before i place my order mainly how well the new audible app works how comfortable it is to hold.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Ordered Oct. 11, 32 GB, wifi & cellular, no special offers, sandstone waterproof cover, Oct 31 delivery. Mine says not shipped yet as of today, Prime 2 day ship. Can’t wait!


----------



## astroboy (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm getting worried. It's Sunday morning and mine still hasn't shipped. It used to say that it was shipping on the 27th. But it still says that it's arriving Tuesday. Not optimistic that that's gonna happen. Nothing has appeared on the My Devices page, either. I placed my order minutes after the new Oasis was announced.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

astroboy said:


> I'm getting worried. It's Sunday morning and mine still hasn't shipped. It used to say that it was shipping on the 27th. But it still says that it's arriving Tuesday. Not optimistic that that's gonna happen. Nothing has appeared on the My Devices page, either. I placed my order minutes after the new Oasis was announced.


I don't think you need to worry. Likely the units have already been shipped to various Amazon warehouses -- mine's probably sleeping less than 10 miles from me right now.  Which means to get it to people on time they won't really need to have it picked up until the day before. So I'm expecting it to show 'shipped' by the end of the day tomorrow.

But . . . don't you have it showing on your devices page as "astroboy's Xth kindle"? Mine has been there since I placed the order. For the longest time it had 'dummy string' under type, but now it definitely says "Kindle Oasis (9th Generation)" -- which is confusing for other reasons, but, whatever.  I haven't checked that in a couple of days so am not sure exactly when it changed. Still it SHOULD be listed on your devices page unless you marked it as a gift.


----------



## astroboy (Jun 23, 2016)

Nope. The only Kindles on my page are my Voyage and Paperwhite.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

astroboy said:


> Nope. The only Kindles on my page are my Voyage and Paperwhite.


Hmmm. If you didn't mark it as a gift, you might want to contact them. Mine's been there since the day I ordered -- I can even re-name it.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Still no serial number, card has not been debited,  Not sure why I start getting worried,  still showing 10/31 delivery...

I’ve done this lots of times, last year it all updated/card charged late the day before it arrived.  I really need to learn more patience.......some how I know I’ll still be checking amazon multiple times today and tomorrow


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

I was checking Amazon hourly until I got the shipment notice.  Latest info is it left Wisconsin yesterday.  Mine is coming via USPS so it needs to be in East Point, GA by Monday night for met to get Tuesday.  At least with USPS I know I will have it before noon.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

My new Oasis has arrived in East Point, Ga.  Normally I would get it the next day.  So they will have to hold it for Tuesday to be the day.  Occasionally I have seen them let it through early.  Here's hoping!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Unlikely, Shiny, since it's not _officially_ released before Tuesday.

I'm guessing they just want to be sure that the things are near enough to final destinations that there won't be a problem delivering even if there's weather or something.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

kschles said:


> When I was a kid (a really long time ago), I used to get excited about Christmas. Not the religious part (that would be too mature), but the presents part. Really hard to go to sleep on Christmas Eve sometimes, in anticipation of what would be there in the morning. Thanks, Amazon, for rekindling those memories.


That's why I'm going to wait until December to order, and not open it until Christmas morning.

I remember reading that customers really enjoy waiting for a package to ship, and then monitoring its progress. So enjoy your anticipation!


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Unlikely, Shiny, since it's not _officially_ released before Tuesday.
> 
> I'm guessing they just want to be sure that the things are near enough to final destinations that there won't be a problem delivering even if there's weather or something.


Some people on Mobile Reads received theirs yesterday and there are some early impressions posted over there. Very positive. The bold font update isn't on it yet, though that may be precisely because the Oasis is not officially released until Tuesday.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Still no serial number, but it’s status has changed to Preparing for Shipping and my card has been charged!


----------



## GSDlady (May 9, 2016)

Mine went from shipping 10/27 to shipping soon 2 days ago but still says arriving 10/31 and my credit card has been charged so I expect to see it Tues. It's under my list of devices as Oasis 9th generation.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Just received an email stating my Oasis has shipped and arriving Tues 10/31.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine has shipped also!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Mine won't get here until Friday, but I am so exited for all of you getting them on Tuesday


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

You guys will be all over the excitement and on to something else by the time mine arrives. I'm the one getting free standard shipping and didn't order until a couple of days ago, so delivery is given as November 22-24.

However, the discussion about how soon a new device shows up on your account made me go check, and my Oasis (8 GB, wifi only, SO) already shows as mine. I renamed it, but I'm not creative about that. I give my Kindles a phone number or email address as a name in hope if I ever misplace one whoever finds it will contact me.

Thanks for the mention of Mobile Reads reviews already up. What's there is encouraging.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

No cc pinged & no shipping for me either.


----------



## chele162 (Apr 23, 2009)

My credit card finally got charged and I got a tracking number! I got an email from UPS saying that I have a package coming but it says it’s arriving on 11/1. My order page on Amazon still says 10/31. I’m going to be really ticked off if I don’t get it on Tuesday when I ordered on the announcement day, because of Amazon’s shipping. Oh well. I’ve got my fingers crossed that the date will move.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

It’s on its way.  Shipped at 2:30 am today.  Delivery Tuesday


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine was scheduled to arrive tomorrow.  I checked this morning and the date slipped to Nov 7


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

chele162 said:


> My credit card finally got charged and I got a tracking number! I got an email from UPS saying that I have a package coming but it says it's arriving on 11/1. My order page on Amazon still says 10/31. I'm going to be really ticked off if I don't get it on Tuesday when I ordered on the announcement day, because of Amazon's shipping. Oh well. I've got my fingers crossed that the date will move.


No point in getting ticked off prematurely. Your order says 10/31 -- think positively. But if you feel the need to do SOMETHING. Take a screenshot of it and, in the event it does NOT arrive tomorrow, send a pleasantly worded email asking why and request a credit for late shipping. If you're nice about it, you'll likely get it. 

Caveat: if there's something extreme in the way of weather or other transportation disruption, that's a different story. But that doesn't seem to be a problem at the moment.



jaspertyler said:


> Mine was scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I checked this morning and the date slipped to Nov 7


THAT, on the other hand, is a big enough difference that I might ask the question NOW.  Or, wait until tomorrow and hope it's a glitch. Seems very strange. 

Me: no change in shipping or email with a notice; it still says shipping soon, and indicates arrival tomorrow by 8 p.m.


----------



## astroboy (Jun 23, 2016)

Monday AM and it STILL hasn't shipped, still isn't listed in My Devices and card hasn't been charged. Still says delivery is for Oct. 31 but instead of by 8PM, it now says 11PM. I'm glad I ordered it minutes after the Oasis 2 announcement was made, for all the good it did. Calling Amazon soon but I expect the date will slip into November somewhere.


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine still says Pre Order and says estimated arrival October 31 by 8pm. Estimated could mean anytime after that.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Mine hasn’t shipped either. However, I live about 12 miles from an Amazon warehouse. The only wrinkle that might develop is delivery by USPS. My local post office is a little bonkers. Mail delivered anytime from 10:00 am until 8:00 pm. Changes day to day. Occasionally they will list some silly excuse for non-delivery on time. Last week it was the lack of a code or key for the front door to my building. I live in a townhouse with a front porch, where USPS always leaves packages. They usually deliver the next day. Suspect these “excuses” are for Amazon’s benefit.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah...my credit card was just charged a lot of money by Amazon (normally not something I celebrate).


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Brooklyn. Marked as shipped and arriving tomorrow by 8pm. The fun is about to begin, everyone!!!


----------



## chele162 (Apr 23, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No point in getting ticked off prematurely. Your order says 10/31 -- think positively. But if you feel the need to do SOMETHING. Take a screenshot of it and, in the event it does NOT arrive tomorrow, send a pleasantly worded email asking why and request a credit for late shipping. If you're nice about it, you'll likely get it.
> 
> Caveat: if there's something extreme in the way of weather or other transportation disruption, that's a different story. But that doesn't seem to be a problem at the moment.


Yes, very true. I'm still remaining optimistic that UPS will pull through and I'll have it tomorrow. I did go ahead and take a few screenshots that say I'm supposed to get it on Tuesday. I'll definitely be contacting Amazon if something goes awry. No bad weather here in IL but the package is coming from NJ. So maybe between here and there.


----------



## Ragdoll12 (Oct 30, 2017)

Just read 3 of my favorite words, out for delivery! It's coming UPS


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I missed the early order date, and placed my order last week.  The order says shipment on Nov 24.  You early birds are lucky.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On the main order page mine now says shipping today. When I click to track it still has delivery expected by tomorrow 8 p.m. but no delivery tracking.

I do think it's at the Warehouse in Springfield -- they'll probably 'ship' it today by having UPS pick it up late tonight or early tomorrow and deliver it to me in Arlington -- not even 10 miles away. 

They have debited my Gift Card balance, which triggered an auto re-load. And the balance is a pending charge on my CC.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

My main order page says _"Arriving Mon, Nov 6, Shipping today"_. When I click "track package" it still shows, _"Expected to ship Nov 3 - Arriving Nov 6, 2017"_ as it's been since I placed the order on 10/21.

My credit card shows the sale as pending, so I sure hope this means it will ship earlier and I'll receive it before Nov. 6! **crossing fingers**


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had paid for 1 day ship to get it Friday the 3rd, instead of the 6th it said with 2 day prime. My order says now preparing for shipment, but still says it gets here by Friday and will ship on Thursday. My credit card has a pending now on the cost. 
I still expect to get it on Friday as planned though.


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm disappointed...Mine just updated to arrive on Nov 28....so I ordered one at Best Buy & it is coming Nov 1! I paid extra though for shipping. 
Also LOVE the new update!!!! ❤


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Mine just shipped and says arriving tomorrow by 8pm... when I tap track package it says it's on the way... I hope that this is acurate!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

i forget. Does UPS leave it at the door or do they require a signature for Kindles? Can't remember what happened the past few times.


----------



## GSDlady (May 9, 2016)

kschles said:


> Mine hasn't shipped either. However, I live about 12 miles from an Amazon warehouse. The only wrinkle that might develop is delivery by USPS. My local post office is a little bonkers. Mail delivered anytime from 10:00 am until 8:00 pm. Changes day to day. Occasionally they will list some silly excuse for non-delivery on time. Last week it was the lack of a code or key for the front door to my building. I live in a townhouse with a front porch, where USPS always leaves packages. They usually deliver the next day. Suspect these "excuses" are for Amazon's benefit.


I would call these excuses "lies". On one delivery that was switched from Amazon to USPS I got a message that delivery was attempted at 11 pm and couldn't be completed because the mailbox was locked. My mailbox isn't locked and at 11 pm I was sitting at my computer in the dining room still hoping the item would be delivered. I definitely would have heard anyone attempting to unlock my "locked" mailbox. Every time this happens with USPS I write to Amazon to tell them what goes on, but I doubt it does any good.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

quadtronix said:


> Mine just shipped and says arriving tomorrow by 8pm... when I tap track package it says it's on the way... I hope that this is acurate!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm in the UK. Mine was dispatched about an hour ago, still scheduled for delivery tomorrow. There is no specified time, but on past patterns, I would expect to get it late morning or early afternoon.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Mine was scheduled to be delivered on the 7th but they have authorized payment and says shipping today?  Should i be excited or is it just a tease,?


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Should I get my hopes up?  Got a delivery from Amazon via UPS today just before noon,  UPS normally delivers closer to 3/4pm.  I’m hoping tomorrow when my kindle is out for delivery they deliver early as well.  Of course I’m still working till 4pm tomorrow, but from home. Lol


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

rlkubi said:


> Mine was scheduled to be delivered on the 7th but they have authorized payment and says shipping today? Should i be excited or is it just a tease,?


Hopefully not a tease.  Mine was scheduled to be delivered on the 6th, but I just received an email saying it's been shipped with a delivery date of Nov 1st!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I feel left out. I paid for 1 day to get it on the 3rd and its still saying the same. Preparing for shipping and still says I get it Friday. I am starting to think I wasted money on the 1 day ship.


----------



## spiritedcharm (Jul 30, 2009)

I ordered mine from Amazon a little late with a November 14 delivery date. Today I was perusing the mobile reads forum and learned that Best Buy has the new Oasis available for in store pickup tomorrow! I just bumped my date up by ordering from there! Woohoo!


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Mine hasn't changed.  Shipping today but will receive on 11/7


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

spiritedcharm said:


> I ordered mine from Amazon a little late with a November 14 delivery date. Today I was perusing the mobile reads forum and learned that Best Buy has the new Oasis available for in store pickup tomorrow! I just bumped my date up by ordering from there! Woohoo!


That's great, spiritedcharm. I did that with the 1st Oasis -- got it from Best Buy because it was so back ordered from Amazon. And I merged your post into the general Kindle Watch thread!


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Now the order status shows delayed.  Receipt date 10/31-11/1.  Guess one more day won’t hurt.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Its shipped and coming Wednesday!  Way better than 11/6!


----------



## astroboy (Jun 23, 2016)

I just called Amazon CS and was told not to worry about it; it'll be here tomorrow. But it hasn't even shipped. It was supposed to ship on the 27th for a Halloween delivery. I'm close to cancelling and just picking one up at Best Buy tomorrow, if there's any left. This has gone from Christmas morning anticipation to just more damn stress.


----------



## odanrot (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Best Buy still has the Oasis available for order with in store pickup for tomorrow at a lot of stores.  Hope this helps someone get one earlier than expected!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Got my shipped notice a little while ago from Amazon and my notice from UPS just popped up that I will be getting the package tomorrow.  Woohoo!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was expecting mine on November 6th, but I just got an email that it shipped today (with the cover, which was scheduled to arrive Oct. 31st) to be delivered before 8pm tomorrow!  What a nice surprise. 

I just looked at UPS tracking and so far only in the label stage, which means UPS probably doesn't have it yet. Maybe they are sending it from somewhere in NYC.

Hope it arrives before I leave for work (4pm).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Got my shipping notice just after 9 p.m. Carrier is AMZL US . . . . . so not UPS.   Tracking info says "Package has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier". I should have it in less than 24 hours!


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

10:03 pm. Still says shipping today with arrival tomorrow. Must trust the Amazon gods to do the right thing. Sigh.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Mine shipped from Philadelphia (departed 10:35 PM) 
Arrived New York 12:55 AM (10 minutes ago).
(UPS)


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I just checked and the Oasis arrived at the USPS at 5:02 AM.  Should come today. The cover shows today as the delivery date, but hasn’t shipped yet.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

spiritedcharm said:


> I ordered mine from Amazon a little late with a November 14 delivery date. Today I was perusing the mobile reads forum and learned that Best Buy has the new Oasis available for in store pickup tomorrow! I just bumped my date up by ordering from there! Woohoo!


yes I did this as well, hope I get to pick it up before my grand daughter comes over @ 12 or we'll have to take a ride . I'm kind of excited , like xmas...

Larry


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Just found this video on YouTube of an unboxing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv09jw1hzpA


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine is showing out for delivery.  Now if they will be nice enough to deliver to my house a bit earlier than normal like yesterday (noon vs 3pm), that would be just fine.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Out for delivery!  Unfortunately I have a Dr appointment at 3:00 and that’s about the time the mailman comes.  I hope he’s early today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crisandria said:


> Mine is showing out for delivery. Now if they will be nice enough to deliver to my house a bit earlier than normal like yesterday (noon vs 3pm), that would be just fine.


yeah, I'm hoping for delivery earlier in the day as well. I have a Chorale rehearsal in the afternoon and will have to leave the house by 1:30 at the latest. I may be home briefly between 3:30 and 4 but have a church service this evening at 5 followed by choir rehearsal. AND it's Halloween so I plan to leave the porch light off, as we won't be home, but don't really want a package laying on the porch during the designated time. Our local neighbors are all cool, but, still.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

quadtronix said:


> Just found this video on YouTube of an unboxing.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv09jw1hzpA


Also for anyone interested, Pocket-Lint has a review up already...

http://www.pocket-lint.com/review/142508-new-amazon-kindle-oasis-review-what-s-the-story-reading-glory


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

quadtronix said:


> Also for anyone interested, Pocket-Lint has a review up already...
> 
> http://www.pocket-lint.com/review/142508-new-amazon-kindle-oasis-review-what-s-the-story-reading-glory


Just read that review and this caught my eye:

The other thing to note about the Kindle Oasis is that there's no "special offers". Lower tier Kindles get these adverts in exchange for a slightly cheaper price. On the Kindle Oasis you're spared that option.

I don't think that's true. The one I ordered I expect to come with Special Offers; I could have paid $20 more to get it without. Maybe the difference is they're a UK reviewer?


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just read that review and this caught my eye:
> 
> The other thing to note about the Kindle Oasis is that there's no "special offers". Lower tier Kindles get these adverts in exchange for a slightly cheaper price. On the Kindle Oasis you're spared that option.
> 
> I don't think that's true. The one I ordered I expect to come with Special Offers; I could have paid $20 more to get it without. Maybe the difference is they're a UK reviewer?


I don't know... I have to admit I didn't even read the review yet. But maybe they got a reviewer's edition and didn't know about the option.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

quadtronix said:


> I don't know... I have to admit I didn't even read the review yet. But maybe they got a reviewer's edition and didn't know about the option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's possible . . . don't really see how else they could have played with it long enough for such a detailed review when they're mostly still on delivery trucks.


----------



## astroboy (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey now. Mine shipped last night. And my Echo just told me that my Oasis has arrived. And there it is, on my doorstep. 9AM. Turns out I had nothing to worry about. I'll be busy the next hour or ten.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Now here's the Verge and Engadget's reviews!!

https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/31/16575122/amazon-kindle-oasis-2017-e-book-reader-review

https://www.engadget.com/2017/10/31/kindle-oasis-review/

Enjoy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

astroboy said:


> Hey now. Mine shipped last night. And my Echo just told me that my Oasis has arrived. And there it is, on my doorstep. 9AM. Turns out I had nothing to worry about. I'll be busy the next hour or ten.


So . . . . I feel the need . . . . to say . . .

I told you so.  

In fact, you're the first to report in as RECEIVED!


----------



## astroboy (Jun 23, 2016)

I am appropriately chastened.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just read that review and this caught my eye:
> 
> The other thing to note about the Kindle Oasis is that there's no "special offers". Lower tier Kindles get these adverts in exchange for a slightly cheaper price. On the Kindle Oasis you're spared that option.
> 
> I don't think that's true. The one I ordered I expect to come with Special Offers; I could have paid $20 more to get it without. Maybe the difference is they're a UK reviewer?


You're correct, Ann. Neither the Oasis nor the Voyage have a 'special offers' option in the UK - only the Paperwhite and the Basic Kindle. No idea why though.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

For those in NYC, tracking says mine is out for Delivery from Masbeth, NY. In my experience, I tend to get packages that come from there before 1 or 2pm. Look forward to everyone's impressions. I'm stuck at work all day so hoping they leave it and don't require a signature otherwise i'll have to hunt it down after work.


----------



## Mikeb71 (Sep 30, 2016)

Just got mine! Setting it up now, first impressions very positive!


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Beautiful, thanks for the quick impression Mikeb71. Fellow light critic as well. Do you feel it any different (perhaps better) than the Oasis lighting? Thoughts on the angle compared to that of the original? 

And the reverse display? initial impression? how does it look using the lighting in that reverse form?


----------



## Mikeb71 (Sep 30, 2016)

northofdivision said:


> Beautiful, thanks for the quick impression Mikeb71. Fellow light critic as well. Do you feel it any different (perhaps better) than the Oasis lighting? Thoughts on the angle compared to that of the original?
> 
> And the reverse display? initial impression? how does it look using the lighting in that reverse form?


The lighting is better than the first Oasis, more even from side to side. Not sure what you mean about the angle - things seem about the same, just a little bigger.

The reverse display seems ok - if you use the backlight, it all still 'lights up' a little, at least to my eyes, but it's much calmer in the dark. I'm not sure I'd use it, but until I read with the lights out, I can't fully judge it. But it looks good, the black is solid and even.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

back from Best Buy and I have set it up a little and it looks great, charging it...read a couple pages initially am blown away at the ease of reading and adjusting the fonts works well on 7", I like the larger size...I'll report more when I finish my chores and before my grand daughter show up...OH for you that have ordered at best buy and you get a still processing status, just go to the store and ask for it , they are short staffed and have them but the left hand hasn't told the right hand whats in or not, so ask...

Larry


----------



## derek87 (May 3, 2016)

odd but important question for me  ...

how comfortable is it to hold while lying on your back and holding with one hand? that is one thing that i was thinking of buying the first generation Oasis for. that's how i read with my PW3, and i hold it with one hand using my thumb and pointer finger in an L configuration. that works, but ultimately gets tiring after about 15-20 minutes. i am wondering if the weighting of hte oasis (almost same weight as PW3) would allow for a more comfortable reading session while lying on one's back...



Mikeb71 said:


> Ok, some quick impressions from a picky Kindle user. Quick backstory - I've had lots of kindles, and I've almost swapped them all, at least once, because I was never super happy with the lighting, or there was some screen flaw my eyes couldn't unsee. That said:
> 
> The new Oasis is just about perfect. The lighting is even, no real noticeable gradient issues (but let's be real - e-ink lighting isn't like a smartphone either) or bright/dim spots - looks really good. Nothing distracting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikeb71 (Sep 30, 2016)

derek87 said:


> odd but important question for me  ...
> 
> how comfortable is it to hold while lying on your back and holding with one hand? that is one thing that i was thinking of buying the first generation Oasis for. that's how i read with my PW3, and i hold it with one hand using my thumb and pointer finger in an L configuration. that works, but ultimately gets tiring after about 15-20 minutes. i am wondering if the weighting of hte oasis (almost same weight as PW3) would allow for a more comfortable reading session while lying on one's back...


I can let you know tomorrow! The first gen is going to be smaller and lighter for sure, but I don't think it's a huge added weight. I will say the first gen is your best bet if you want the lightest option. However, the Oasis (both) are balanced differently than the Paperwhite, which I think makes a difference. They really shine for one-handed reading.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

I’ve got my new kindle!!!  UPS did deliver early again.  Must be a new driver, I’m not complaining.
It’s in the process of updating the software, then i get to side load some content and start downloading the books i want on it.  It’s going to be a LONG rest of the day at work.  Lol


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Mikeb71 said:


> The lighting is better than the first Oasis, more even from side to side.


That is awesome news...Just out of curiosity are you referring to one side being better lit or something else?


----------



## derek87 (May 3, 2016)

Mikeb71 said:


> I can let you know tomorrow! The first gen is going to be smaller and lighter for sure, but I don't think it's a huge added weight. I will say the first gen is your best bet if you want the lightest option. However, the Oasis (both) are balanced differently than the Paperwhite, which I think makes a difference. They really shine for one-handed reading.


thanks. i'd love to get your impressions as well as those of others who get their hands on one. i know the 1st gen is awesome for this but i'd like to get the 2nd gen if the weighting does make it seem natural and comfortable.


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

I ordered the day it was announced but then changed my mind--twice--about which configuration I wanted. I made my final order on the 21st and had an estimated delivery of Nov. 7th with free Prime shipping. I decided late Sunday night to change the shipping to 1-day since it was only $3.99 and experience shows that when I'm waiting impatiently for a package, my husband always wishes I had just spent the extra four bucks for faster shipping. Well, changing it to 1-day shipping gave me a delivery day of Oct. 31! Definitely worth the $3.99.

I just got an email saying they're encountering a delay with the shipping so they're going to refund me my shipping charge. So I figure I'm still going to get it way earlier than I planned and I'm not getting charged any extra, yay! I still wish I was getting it today, and on the orders page it still says it's preparing for shipment and arriving today, but I really can't complain. I guess I'll just have to entertain myself with unboxing videos! (Or I could finish writing the book that's due to the editor this week...)


----------



## GSDlady (May 9, 2016)

Mine just arrived. It's lovely. The screen is even with no cones or shadows on the side (and I'm one of those picky ones). The screen is warmer than my Voyage in comparison but looks fine when reading on it and not looking at it side by side with the Voyage. I got the Amazon merlot case and it is beautiful! The texture is soft like last year's walnut case so I guess it will get some scratches. The kickstand works well. I don't have the update yet. Overall I'm very happy with it. It's a winner!


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

GSDlady said:


> Mine just arrived. It's lovely. The screen is even with no cones or shadows on the side (and I'm one of those picky ones). The screen is warmer than my Voyage in comparison but looks fine when reading on it and not looking at it side by side with the Voyage. I got the Amazon merlot case and it is beautiful! The texture is soft like last year's walnut case so I guess it will get some scratches. The kickstand works well. I don't have the update yet. Overall I'm very happy with it. It's a winner!


Beautiful!!! Excited to see the cases in hand. what are the differences in Oasis lighting old vs new generation? Mine just got delivered but can't get home till 6. gahh!!!!! happy some of you are settling in with new ones!


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

Mine has arrived and is updating now. The screen is beautiful. I will spend the afternoon reading. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I was just looking at shipping, mine is free two business days.  I can change it to one day for $8 more, so I will just leave as is, and hope for Nov 24.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Has anyone tried listening to a book?


----------



## TJoseph (Sep 1, 2010)

I got my new Oasis this morning. It is charging, but I haven't had a chance to use it yet. I have only added it to WiFi and disabled special offers so far. I got the tan cover. It has a suede texture. I am not sure if I will like that yet, but I don't hate it.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone have the merlot cover? What is the texture like?


----------



## Ragdoll12 (Oct 30, 2017)

Lizzarddance said:


> Has anyone tried listening to a book?


Audible was the feature that made me want to get it. I got mine yesterday, and I love it! I had a Voyage and liked it too, but now even w/o audible I'd get the new Oasis. I used my Apple EarPods and it works great!!!


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Ragdoll12 said:


> Audible was the feature that made me want to get it. I got mine yesterday, and I love it! I had a Voyage and liked it too, but now even w/o audible I'd get the new Oasis. I used my Apple EarPods and it works great!!!


Awesome, thanks for the review. I have to wait till the end of November for mine. I'm enjoying everyone's reviews.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine was delivered!!!

But I'm not home 

For those asking about Special Offers, if you got the 3G (or whatever they are calling it) you had to bump the memory and it took off the Special Offers.

Someone start a First Impressions thread so we can keep it separate from KindleWatch!


----------



## GSDlady (May 9, 2016)

Lizzarddance said:


> Anyone have the merlot cover? What is the texture like?


I have the Merlot cover. It is beautiful but the texture is soft like the Walnut last year so I guess it will scratch easily. Still happy with it however.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

First impressions.  A little heavier but still can be handled by one hand.  No visible, to me, cones, light appears even.  Color of screen is warmer.  I actually prefer the cooler white of the first Oasis but not a deal breaker.  Logically I know I have fewer page turns with more content per page but in reality I turn the page when I have read that page so not really noticeable.  Holding the two side by side definitely shows the size difference.  

The aluminum back feels a little slippy but has not fallen out of my hand.  I may miss the rubber back of the original.  

Wish they used a battery per cent instead of the old battery display but can't have everything.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

GSDlady said:


> I have the Merlot cover. It is beautiful but the texture is soft like the Walnut last year so I guess it will scratch easily. Still happy with it however.


Thank you. I had the walnut cover and merlot for the old Oasis and actually preferred the texture of the walnut. Looks like I'll be getting the merlot.


----------



## chele162 (Apr 23, 2009)

Just as I expected, no Kindles for my mom and I today.  I don't understand why Amazon sent our Kindles UPS ground on Sunday evening. The package had to make it from NJ all the way to Illinois. There's no way that is going to happen. I'm a Prime member, so I'm paying for 2 day shipping and this definitely wasn't sent two day. I'll be calling them after work to complain about it. I understand if the product is backordered or even bad weather but this is neither case. They were just cheap and went with the least expensive shipping method. So bummed.

I am however glad to be able to read all the reviews. I'm so glad to see so many positive things being said about it. Hopefully mine will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I just ordered the merlot cover and it's not avialable till December.   Must be the cover of choice.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

GSDlady said:


> I have the Merlot cover. It is beautiful but the texture is soft like the Walnut last year so I guess it will scratch easily. Still happy with it however.


Rats. I ordered one, and in that case it will be going back the day it arrives. I read the description carefully before ordering looking for anything that said it was suede or suede-like and couldn't find it. I love the merlot cover for my Oasis 1, but also have a walnut cover and don't care for it at all. Don't want a cloth cover either, but I do want a cover. Since my Oasis isn't coming until Thanksgiving, I guess I'll just wait and see what the 3d party vendors come up with.


----------



## Anastayja (Aug 15, 2017)

Yay! Finally shipped and will be here tomorrow!! Was getting jealous of everyone else. All smiles now!!!


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> Rats. I ordered one, and in that case it will be going back the day it arrives. I read the description carefully before ordering looking for anything that said it was suede or suede-like and couldn't find it. I love the merlot cover for my Oasis 1, but also have a walnut cover and don't care for it at all. Don't want a cloth cover either, but I do want a cover. Since my Oasis isn't coming until Thanksgiving, I guess I'll just wait and see what the 3d party vendors come up with.


Maybe if more people send theirs in I might get mine sooner.  Personally I like the look of distressed leather so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## spiritedcharm (Jul 30, 2009)

For anyone who has a pending order, DON’T CHANGE YOUR PAYMENT METHOD! I was supposed to get my cover today, and since it hadn’t shipped yet, I thought it was safe to change the payment method - WRONG! My estimated delivery is now November 27 - UGH. I called about it and she said it treats it like a new order when you change the payment method. I don’t know if I believe that because I also changed the payment method of my Oasis and the delivery date still says November 14.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

spiritedcharm said:


> For anyone who has a pending order, DON'T CHANGE YOUR PAYMENT METHOD! I was supposed to get my cover today, and since it hadn't shipped yet, I thought it was safe to change the payment method - WRONG! My estimated delivery is now November 27 - UGH. I called about it and she said it treats it like a new order when you change the payment method. I don't know if I believe that because I also changed the payment method of my Oasis and the delivery date still says November 14.


So sorry. I remember these things happening on orders years back. Its why I do not touch an order once its placed. You might try calling again and getting another person. Worth a try.

*******
Mine wasn't suppose to get here until Friday, but now it says I'll get it tomorrow. Would be great, but unfortunately it is being shipped by AMZL delivery service and I will be in a hospital waiting room from noon into into evening. So either they will leave the package on my front door steps, which in that case it will be a miracle its still there when I get home, or they'll drop it off the managers office and then I can't get to it until the next day. Sigh.

There is very little chance they'll get to it in the morning, they never do. Here they use the same "drivers" for the AMZL service than they do the prime now stuff, so its just folks with their own car. I wish they had used UPS. I thought by getting one day ship I had a higher chance of getting a proper delivery service.

Nothing I can do about it now.


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine still says shipping today and arriving today even though I got an email that it's delayed. I'm a little concerned that it hasn't updated. I'm worried it might be stuck in some strange limbo.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Got my new Oasis a little while ago... set it up, downloaded some of my books and now it's just finishing charging...

Can't wait to start reading on it!! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Got mine today, loving it so far.  I had merlot before so I decided to get a gray one, love it! it looks crisp and clear, heavier but I can deal with that. Will probably trade my old one in.


----------



## spiritedcharm (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, so much for getting my Oasis today from Best Buy. When I ordered, it said available for pickup on 10/31. Today I got an email apologizing for the unanticipated delay with no estimated delivery date. Booooo! Good thing I didn’t cancel my Amazon order and lose my place in line for November 14 (hopefully).


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Found out from MobiReads post that you can get % of battery by choosing Settings, Accessibility, Display Size, Large.  It did not appear to make much difference, if any, in font size but adds % to battery display.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I ordered the Oasis and Merlot cover last week.  Kindle is supposed to arrive Nov 24, cover is supposed to be here today??


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

ShinyTop said:


> Found out from MobiReads post that you can get % of battery by choosing Settings, Accessibility, Display Size, Large. It did not appear to make much difference, if any, in font size but adds % to battery display.


Thanks for the info ShinyTop. I love being able to see the % of battery left.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

jkingrph said:


> I ordered the Oasis and Merlot cover last week. Kindle is supposed to arrive Nov 24, cover is supposed to be here today??


Looked closer under orders and it says entire order, including cover, not shipped, yet the cover says it estimates delivery today


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks shinytop for the percentage info. as well. I lost wifi due to hurricane winds the night before. Didn’t hae wifi yesterday & this morning. I couldn’t get on the internet. Today, after it was fixed, I checked my cc. Yes, it got pinged. I checked my email. Yes, it’s out for delivery. Then I raced back and forth to open door & check as well as checking out or delivery. Came around 1:50. Unboxed quickly. I skipped the wifi at first. Big mistake. “Update” I clicked it off. I then raced to get my wifi router password. Couldn’t find download update in. “device info.” Thankfully, after awhile, I got the update message. I got the update. Then, my kindle was freezing, so I rebooted. Still not good. I plugged it in. The battery was less than half. Still freezing. I rebooted. It worked. Then I downloaded a lot of books. Review later. No more time for exploring tonight.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine seemed frozen. So I held the button to restart . . . now updating . . . . 

Question: those of you who got the cover . . . does it have the 'auto on' feature with the cover?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ShinyTop said:


> Found out from MobiReads post that you can get % of battery by choosing Settings, Accessibility, Display Size, Large. It did not appear to make much difference, if any, in font size but adds % to battery display.


I actually think it makes a fair amount of difference in what shows on the home page, but it depends a little bit on what settings you use.

In standard, you have one large book cover, and two small stacked. Next to that, reading lists shows 3 titles. Below are recommendations; five covers/titles show. On the next page, if you use list view, you see 8 items on a page; grid view shows 6.

With it on 'large', you see one large and two small book covers side by side, and only one title in 'reading lists'. You still see 5 covers in recommendations. On the next page you only see 5 in list view, but you still see 6 in grid view.

Interestingly, I feel like, when set to 'large', the menu icons along the top seem smaller. Go figure.


----------



## GSDlady (May 9, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mine seemed frozen. So I held the button to restart . . . now updating . . . .
> 
> Question: those of you who got the cover . . . does it have the 'auto on' feature with the cover?


Yes, it turns on when you open the cover.


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

Just got the email that it's shipped! It's supposed to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Ann, mine was cold when I opened it right after it was delivered.
> 
> I just changed my setting to Large Display Size to have the percentage charged. I'd charged it fully this afternoon; it's at 96% now. I have not connected to wi-fi in the office (where I am now until 12:30am).
> 
> Just noticed that when I open the cover, the back is only staying on by the magnet, so it is pretty easy for the Oasis to come away from the cover while reading, say if I'm on the train and we have a sudden stop or derailment (hopefully I'm being far fetched about that), or I'm holding it open while changing trains and someone bumps me (that does happen but rarely). I suppose the original Oasis cover worked the same way with magnet. I didn't have the first Oasis.


I'm noticing the same thing. The Charcoal cloth one that I have is vulnerable to twisting off a little more easily than my previous Oasis. It's gonna take a little extra TLC and being a little more gentle to it. The exposed metal on the backside is also at some risk for scratches when on metal tables unlike the plastic back of before.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I actually think it makes a fair amount of difference in what shows on the home page, but it depends a little bit on what settings you use.
> 
> In standard, you have one large book cover, and two small stacked. Next to that, reading lists shows 3 titles. Below are recommendations; five covers/titles show. On the next page, if you use list view, you see 8 items on a page; grid view shows 6.
> 
> ...


I noticed that, and I like the look of the homescreen on this setting, with the % as a bonus.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

northofdivision said:


> I'm noticing the same thing. The Charcoal cloth one that I have is vulnerable to twisting off a little more easily than my previous Oasis. It's gonna take a little extra TLC and being a little more gentle to it. The exposed metal on the backside is also at some risk for scratches when on metal tables unlike the plastic back of before.


I was at my desk at work when the back came off of the Oasis. Later on the train home I read on it and it stayed on. Not sure what I did that made the back come off; maybe I pulled the cover back.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ALERT -- I split some posts out of this Kindle Watch thread and put them in a dedicated First Impressions thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,257539.0.html

If you see any others that you feel should be moved, report 'em and I'll take a look.

Carry on, Watchers!


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

Got mine! Thanks for the tip about changing the display size to get a percentage next to the battery. Mine came with a 60% charge. My last Kindle was a Paperwhite, and I'm loving the page-turn buttons! I also like the bigger display. I'm glad I don't have the first Oasis to compare to because I like little things, but I've been wanting a bigger Kindle display for a while. I don't know how comfortable it's going to be to hold long term, but I like that you can easily switch hands if one gets tired.

The sleeve I was planning to use is a tighter fit than I'd like, so I'm going to be shopping around for something else. I really hope more options pop up on Amazon soon.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

My order for the Oasis and Merlot cover stated the cover would be delivered by Oct 31(not).  Yesterday, Nov 1 I got a notice that it was delayed and should now be delivered Nov 19, 5 days after the Oasis.


----------



## spiritedcharm (Jul 30, 2009)

So this is interesting. I “pre-ordered” the day before release from Best Buy because they said it would be available on release day. Release day came and no Oasis for me in the store (I even went in to check). I got a notice late that evening (which I already posted about) that it was delayed indefinitely and they would cancel the order if they couldn’t get it by NOVEMBER 30. 

This morning I check Best Buy and their website said in stock and available for pickup today (same store). My original order status was still showing delayed. I placed a second order (using my BB credit card this time) and a short time later, got an email that my second order is ready for pickup now! My previous order was still showing delayed? WTH? I cancelled the original and will be picking up my Oasis this afternoon. I wonder if charging to my Best Buy card gave me some kind of strange priority? I will be asking a manager about that when I pick up my second order today.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

My new Oasis was due to arrive on Nov. 13 with one day shipping, but it's getting ready to ship soon.  Expected date to arrive is now Nov. 7, so it looks like they've pushed up the arrival dates.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I certainly hope they are pushing up delivery dates, although mine is still showing Nov 24th.


----------



## mishymac (May 13, 2010)

Patricia said:


> My new Oasis was due to arrive on Nov. 13 with one day shipping, but it's getting ready to ship soon. Expected date to arrive is now Nov. 7, so it looks like they've pushed up the arrival dates.


I have the same original arrival dates, but just checked my order and it's still saying due to arrive Nov 13.....wish they'd fast track my order


----------



## sseverus (Aug 15, 2014)

Delivery dates are indeed being pushed up. At least it happened to me. I ordered the new Oasis one day after it was announced and was given an expected delivery date of Nov. 14th. Early last week I got a message that the delivery date had been moved up to Fri. Nov. 3rd. It actually arrived on Thu. Nov. 2nd.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, mine has shipped and the delivery date is now tomorrow.  Can't wait!


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

sseverus said:


> Delivery dates are indeed being pushed up. At least it happened to me. I ordered the new Oasis one day after it was announced and was given an expected delivery date of Nov. 14th. Early last week I got a message that the delivery date had been moved up to Fri. Nov. 3rd. It actually arrived on Thu. Nov. 2nd.


This has been what I have experienced every K since K1! (which is the only one I have saved although my husband still has one of my Paperwhites). I keep checking my orders to see if it has moved up from Nov 21 delivery. I could have it from my local BB tomorrow, BUT between the trade in on my Oasis 1 and some gift cards, I can get the purchase of this new Kindle down under $100. Which means my husband will not even notice that the new Kindle is in circulation at home. If I got and buy it at BB tomorrow he will most certainly ask about what it was that I bought. Oh what I go through to hide my Kindle addiction.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, I caved and ordered the 32 GB, Wi-Fi + Cellular, no SO. Delivery date Nov 30. I did not order a cover because I really dislike the origami design. I’ll wait for a hard shell case by one of the 3rd party companies.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

DD said:


> Ok, I caved and ordered the 32 GB, Wi-Fi + Cellular, no SO. Delivery date Nov 30. I did not order a cover because I really dislike the origami design. I'll wait for a hard shell case by one of the 3rd party companies.


FWIW, the new Oasis standing cover is nothing like the Voayge origami cover. This one only has one crease that twists and even then much, much less than the all-around flappy Voyage origami cover. The new Oasis cover works perfectly well as a normal cover - though of course it does leave the one third of the back of the device a bit exposed.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

northofdivision said:


> I'm noticing the same thing. The Charcoal cloth one that I have is vulnerable to twisting off a little more easily than my previous Oasis. It's gonna take a little extra TLC and being a little more gentle to it. The exposed metal on the backside is also at some risk for scratches when on metal tables unlike the plastic back of before.


The new Oasis is now my third magnetic Kindle cover (the previous ones being the Voyage origami cover and the first Oasis cover), so unless there are unit-to-unit differences at play, I would say this one may be the easiest of the three to pull apart, but still by no means do they come apart easily IMO.

So, for me the new Oasis cover (cloth) is solid when connected to the Kindle. I'd wager that if the do come loose easily, they weren't - for whatever reason - well connected at that time (something got in the middle etc.).


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

FearIndex said:


> FWIW, the new Oasis standing cover is nothing like the Voayge origami cover. This one only has one crease that twists and even then much, much less than the all-around flappy Voyage origami cover. The new Oasis cover works perfectly well as a normal cover - though of course it does leave the one third of the back of the device a bit exposed.


Thanks for this info.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

You're welcome DD!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, I just got an email from Amazon changing my delivery date from November 22-24 to the 16th or 17th. Aside from earlier, not-Thanksgiving-weekend is better.


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

I got an email saying mine would be delivered the 15th instead of the 21st.  But it hasn't shipped yet so we'll see if it really happens.  I actually would prefer the original date as I will be out of town when it comes and I now need to ask someone to collect it from my front door step so it doesn't sit there for days....


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Just got an email saying my O2 has shipped and will be delivered the 15th instead of the 17th. That makes me wonder if it has something to do with my recent mistake that got me the free 30-day Prime subscription. Whatever. I hope it really happens.


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

My Oasis was delivered a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes! Mine was delivered in the mail a little while ago - and the mail was hours earlier today than yesterday. I probably can't give first impressions until I get my case, which should be end of this week or beginning of next because I'm an always in the case reader, but IMO the screen is not "a little" larger, but noticeably, gloriously so.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> Yes! Mine was delivered in the mail a little while ago - and the mail was hours earlier today than yesterday. I probably can't give first impressions until I get my case, which should be end of this week or beginning of next because I'm an always in the case reader, but IMO the screen is not "a little" larger, but noticeably, gloriously so.


Yay


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I just got an email updating my delivery to Nov 20, from Nov 24!

Now about four hours later I looked at track my order and it says shipping today and arriving Fri Nov 17, no e mail notification though.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I am currently not at home, but because Amazon delivery notices come to my cellphone, I received a notice today that, "Your Amazon package with All-New Kindle Oasis E-reader - 7" High-Resolution Display (300 ppi...) was delivered. Way to go Hubby!!  I am now officially on Kindle Watch for December 24th.  

I can act TOTALLY surprised when I open the package.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

crebel said:


> I am currently not at home, but because Amazon delivery notices come to my cellphone, I received a notice today that, "Your Amazon package with All-New Kindle Oasis E-reader - 7" High-Resolution Display (300 ppi...) was delivered. Way to go Hubby!! I am now officially on Kindle Watch for December 24th.
> 
> I can act TOTALLY surprised when I open the package.


       
I am amazed at your ability to wait this long. Woah. . I mean you know, so its like hard. 

I am looking forward hearing from you after the 24th to know how you like it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Mine came last Friday, the day after Thanksgiving. I’ve had a house full of family. So, I’m just getting around to posting. I’ll post in the First impressions thread as soon as I can.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

So....I just ordered the new Oasis with a MOKO cover using instant payment from some trade-ins of older Kindles. They are out of stock until 12/19. In the meantime, I am Kindleless and will do my reading on my iPad. This will be be the 6th or 7th Kindle I have purchased.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Lol so true!! Whenever I order a new gadget, I’m eagerly looking for the UPS truck !! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yahoo! My Oasis 2 delivery was just moved up to Tuesday the 19th!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My O2 has shipped!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I was totally going to resist this new Oasis since I love my Oasis 8 and getting things organized on a new kindle is a little bit of a pain. But suddenly last week my 'old' Oasis started freezing up....sometimes in the middle of a page, and sometimes when I am doing something like moving a title into a collection. It started happening right after I downloaded the latest updated software but unfortunately there is no way to go back and undo that! It has progressed to where I am having to do a hard reboot (restart by holding down the power switch) almost once a day now. I only have about 75 books in it right now so memory shouldn't be a problem. Going to talk to someone in Support about it since I had an extended warranty and there are still four months left on it. I'm hoping they'll let me upgrade to the newest version for a small fee....I'd rather do that than end up with a refurbished Oasis 8. Fingers crossed....and just glad for once this is happening right before the warranty expires instead of right afterward.


----------

